# question about german job seeker visa



## kgrmani

Dear friends,

I am planning to apply for Germany job seeker visa from India. i have completed my Masters degree(Telecommunication and management) in UK and returned to India a month back. the thing is i have a doubt as a fresher whether am eligible for this visa r not? i have asked several consultancy fewer said i am eligible because of holding UK degree but fewer asking for at least 1 yr work experience to apply. can any help me out with this issue. 
i almost prepared everything to apply for this visa in my own(which way is better to apply consultancy r own?) ..

cheers
R MK


----------



## akif

consultancy,because they know better then us,they had applied for many candidates,chances of rejection will be less if you go by consultancy,my bro also applied from veracity services from hyd. PM me for his contact details.


----------



## gowthaamm

*mr*

Hi kgrmani,

Please PM me.


----------



## kgrmani

gowthaamm said:


> Hi kgrmani,
> 
> Please PM me.


Hi friend,
thanks for your reply, as i am new to this forum i do not know how to do PM in the forum


----------



## James3214

kgrmani said:


> Hi friend,
> thanks for your reply, as i am new to this forum i do not know how to do PM in the forum


Thanks for your posts but to use the PM facility just select the poster's profile in the top LH side and select 'Send private msg'. Please don't put personal info on the forum. Please contact me if you still have problems.


----------



## rp0032801

Hi Guys,

I am interested in moving to Germany via german job-seeker-visa.
Has anyone applied ? 
I am software engineer .. do you think its nice to be there being software engineer ?
Moreover, any help where I should be conscious.


----------



## sweetginger

Be Cautious with Consultancies. The visa process is straight forward and they cannot make anything better. If you think it is not possible to do this on you own, your life in Germany will be very hard.


----------



## rp0032801

kgrmani said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Germany job seeker visa from India. i have completed my Masters degree(Telecommunication and management) in UK and returned to India a month back. the thing is i have a doubt as a fresher whether am eligible for this visa r not? i have asked several consultancy fewer said i am eligible because of holding UK degree but fewer asking for at least 1 yr work experience to apply. can any help me out with this issue.
> i almost prepared everything to apply for this visa in my own(which way is better to apply consultancy r own?) ..
> 
> cheers
> R MK


Thanks .. I am trying on my own.


----------



## abdulnorway

hi this is Abdul from Norway i think you are bit confusion about the experience is mandatory or not i came to Norway on job seeker visa but i only see here is no jobs available for me until i get their language , getting visa without experience is difficult at least you have to show 1 year experience from you graduation so that its easy to recognize you has a skill worker to get skill visa. Its better for you to show only degree rather than post graduation in your case.


----------



## ks00235

kgrmani said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Germany job seeker visa from India. i have completed my Masters degree(Telecommunication and management) in UK and returned to India a month back. the thing is i have a doubt as a fresher whether am eligible for this visa r not? i have asked several consultancy fewer said i am eligible because of holding UK degree but fewer asking for at least 1 yr work experience to apply. can any help me out with this issue.
> i almost prepared everything to apply for this visa in my own(which way is better to apply consultancy r own?) ..
> 
> cheers
> R MK


Hey kgrmani, 
I am karthik, I am a fresher too just like you I have finished my degree in the Uk and now in India and want to apply for this job seekers visa. Have you applied for the visa yet? if so what about the results? Is it a must that we have to have experience for applying this job seekers visa? 

I am in the neck moment now. planning to apply in couple days. would be really helpful if you can get back to me in the earliest. Thanks

Karthik


----------



## satm

@MK, could you PM me? Im also similar situation


----------



## arc123

kgrmani said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Germany job seeker visa from India. i have completed my Masters degree(Telecommunication and management) in UK and returned to India a month back. the thing is i have a doubt as a fresher whether am eligible for this visa r not? i have asked several consultancy fewer said i am eligible because of holding UK degree but fewer asking for at least 1 yr work experience to apply. can any help me out with this issue.
> i almost prepared everything to apply for this visa in my own(which way is better to apply consultancy r own?) ..
> 
> cheers
> R MK


Hi,

Please share some info on job search in germany.
I am applying to jobs in germany from quite a long but no response from employers.


----------

